# preemies



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a preemie baby who we found at maybe a couple of hrs old. The first day he would take milk and he was very verbal. But now he barely a a sound. He is rejecting the milk. We also tried to give him coffee/molasses mixture. W can't seem to get his temp up. When he does boost himself up he does this rocking motion. He has runny poops. Don't know what his pee situation b/c we have him in a Walmart bin filled with hay. Plz help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to get his temp up to at least 100 and better to be 101-103.

Put him in your shirt and hold him close to your body.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

I've wrapped him in a sheet b/c i don't want him to poop on me. What Reese can I do?? I'm afraid he keeps getting bored with the baby goat milk we bought him.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

Every since i wrapped him up he has been yelling, every few minutes. What does that mean??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he wrapped up tight? How are you holding him?

He probably isn't interested in milk because of the low temp. You should never feed a kid with a temp lower than 100 degrees.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

I just have him against my chest. He is wrapped pretty loose


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

I have no way of taking his temp so how do i know when he is warm enough? And how do I keep him warn through the night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have him in a "sitting position"? That way he is in a natural position while you are holding him.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

How does a goat naturally sit. His back legs are sprawled out. So are his front..


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have any BoSe? Gotta get that temp up- maybe a heating pad or blankets from the dryer. How premature was he?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats sit with their feet under them. If you can fold up his feet/legs so that he would be in a sitting position, that would be good.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

My husband thinks he's approximately 85 hrs old. I don't know what BoSe is, so we probably don't have that. We wrapped him in a sheet and have put the heating pad on that. Whenever we shift or he moves he seems to cry out like he's in pain. My husband just have him a tablespoon oh gatorade.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Premies are really hard to take care of. Do you have a thermometer? It would be good to get an actual temp on him. You would put the thermometer in the rectum.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

Borrowed a thermometer. Temp is 103.2. Now how much do we feed him an of what?? We have a coffee/molasses mixture. B/c sometime said he needs energy. We have also given him gatorade. B4 we had him wrapped up her would attempt to stand, and all he does is rock with his but way up in the air. But now every few minutes he cries out. I don't know what he is trying to tell me..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Edit: *Disregard the below you posted as I did.

Since you don't have a thermometer stick your finger in his mouth. If its warm he's probably ok on temp if its not he's sub.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

We think he weighs maybe a pound or two.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

He seems to keep shaking, and i don't know what is causing it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I think at this point it is best if you can get this kid looked at by a vet or an experienced goat breeder. It is too difficult to say what is going on over the internet with limited information and without being able to see the kid.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

keren said:


> I think at this point it is best if you can get this kid looked at by a vet or an experienced goat breeder. It is too difficult to say what is going on over the internet with limited information and without being able to see the kid.


I don't have that kind of money. I wish I did. Should I try making him stand to build up his muscle mass??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will he take a bottle? If he is only a pound, then I would only feed him one ounce at a time. I would feed him 4 bottles per day. You can just use whole cows milk from the store. Warm it up like you would for a human baby but you can make the milk a little warmer than you would for a human baby.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did I miss something here? Is this one of your does babies? If so I would milk mom.

 Either way he has to have colostrum to live. If he does not get that then you are fighting a losing battle. All babies need it but a Preemie has to have it.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Will he take a bottle? If he is only a pound, then I would only feed him one ounce at a time. I would feed him 4 bottles per day. You can just use whole cows milk from the store. Warm it up like you would for a human baby but you can make the milk a little warmer than you would for a human baby.


We went and bought some kid milk. He takes so much then makes a gurgling noise like he's drowning so we pull back. Now he hardly makes a peep. No sound unless we're touching him. But he is going on for days old. Still attempts to stand but not enough strength. The mother won't let us come near enough to milk her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he is truly a premie, you are going to have a tough go with this one. I would hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Keep working with him and hopefully things will work out well.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> If he is truly a premie, you are going to have a tough go with this one. I would hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Keep working with him and hopefully things will work out well.


What does it mean when they are so quiet?? Should we hold him more?? Or make him stand so his legs can get strong?? So new at this, and I have no children so I have no practice. He will also be laying there all still and then all of a sudden his head will fall backwards like he has no support. So we will give him 5cc's of molasses/coffee mixture. Hope were doing good. I'll try to attach a picture.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont let him lay on his side -- prop him up so he is laying on his sternum


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> dont let him lay on his side -- prop him up so he is laying on his sternum


He keeps sprawling his front legs out in front of him. I'm able to keep his back legs tucked under him. But as soon as I remove his covers to feed him, he starts this rocking motion. Like he's trying to get up just doesn't have the strength. Should I encourage this by helping him stand and build up his muscles. Also he barely makes any noise anymore. Is that a bad sign.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can get some Selenium/Vitamin E gel, that would be really good. He needs some selenium. Also, being a premie, he will need lots of time.

His tendons, muscles and ligaments aren't strong at all. I would also try to get him up more since he will need to build up strength.

Without physically being there to see him, it is hard to say if his being quiet is good or bad.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> If you can get some Selenium/Vitamin E gel, that would be really good. He needs some selenium. Also, being a premie, he will need lots of time.
> 
> His tendons, muscles and ligaments aren't strong at all. I would also try to get him up more since he will need to build up strength.
> 
> Without physically being there to see him, it is hard to say if his being quiet is good or bad.


He weighs maybe 1lb or maybe slightly more. I can get the vitamin E tomorrow, but the stores are closed now. How do I administer that??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need specifically the selenium/ E gel that you get at a tractor supply store or feed store. He needs the selenium most of all. The vitamin E is to help him absorb the selenium better.

You would administer the gel orally. I'm not sure on dose because I don't use it. I use a prescription selenium product.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tuck his back legs under and front legs out. I know its been said..but you need to get his Temp up..a heating pad wrapped in a towel would help..do not try to feed him until he is warm...feel in his mouth..it should feel nice and warm..if its cold ..he is cold....How preemie is he..a few days..weeks?? Bose is good..Vit.B for energy or nutra drench...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..like Stacy said..use towels or a rolled up blanket to keep him from laying on his side..


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Tuck his back legs under and front legs out. I know its been said..but you need to get his Temp up..a heating pad wrapped in a towel would help..do not try to feed him until he is warm...feel in his mouth..it should feel nice and warm..if its cold ..he is cold....How preemie is he..a few days..weeks?? Bose is good..Vit.B for energy or nutra drench...


He had not let us feed him for about two hrs now. He won't hold his head up any more. I am worried he keeps making a sound like he has liquid up his nose. He is going on four days old. I am feared that this might be his last night. So sad I want to cry buckets. I don't get it. When i got home at three he seemed pretty aware. Trying to stand tail wagging..


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Tuck his back legs under and front legs out. I know its been said..but you need to get his Temp up..a heating pad wrapped in a towel would help..do not try to feed him until he is warm...feel in his mouth..it should feel nice and warm..if its cold ..he is cold....How preemie is he..a few days..weeks?? Bose is good..Vit.B for energy or nutra drench...


His temp seems pretty warm. We have him wrapped in two sheets (folded over) and a heating pad on top of that. Just don't understand why he seems so listless all of a sudden.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

julibean said:


> His temp seems pretty warm. We have him wrapped in two sheets (folded over) and a heating pad on top of that. Just don't understand why he seems so listless all of a sudden.


Did you see pictures??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How often are you feeding him?


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> How often are you feeding him?


Every two hrs. I'm afraid he's not going to make it through the night. He keeps letting his head roll to the side. And he seems to not be able to hold his body straight. If the sheets weren't there he would roll over. Is out possible we are keeping him to hot?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, and I wouldn't feed him so often. He should only be fed 4 times a day. Premies have a hard time surviving because many times their organs aren't fully developed. You really are doing a good thing in trying to help him and giving him love and everything.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> No, and I wouldn't feed him so often. He should only be fed 4 times a day. Premies have a hard time surviving because many times their organs aren't fully developed. You really are doing a good thing in trying to help him and giving him love and everything.


So if we let him sleep the rest of the night without eating would he have a better chance of survival? Out should we try to feed him b4 we go to bed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

"


> *He had not let us feed him for about two hrs now. He won't hold his head up any more. I am worried he keeps making a sound like he has liquid up his nose*"


Karen is right..preemies just struggle, and some just do not make it And you are doing a great job with him...I'm wondering with the Liquid sound he makes from his nose...could he have gotten milk in his lungs..? Maybe 1 cc Pen Q in case pneumonia is setting in??Might help

We feed every 3 hours...just less at a time...allow baby to digest their milk between....you want it to be neither sunken in or bulging out..He may be having trouble digesting..I wouldn't go more than four hours between feeding since he is so weak...


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> "
> Karen is right..preemies just struggle, and some just do not make it And you are doing a great job with him...I'm wondering with the Liquid sound he makes from his nose...could he have gotten milk in his lungs..? Maybe 1 cc Pen Q in case pneumonia is setting in??Might help
> 
> We feed every 3 hours...just less at a time...allow baby to digest their milk between....you want it to be neither sunken in or bulging out..He may be having trouble digesting..I wouldn't go more than four hours between feeding since he is so weak...


What is pen Q?? We've also been giving him gatorade. Since we don't have any Pedialyte.


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

julibean said:


> What is pen Q?? We've also been giving him gatorade. Since we don't have any Pedialyte.


What should I feed him and in what ratio??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry...Pen Q is Penicillin...: ) Im sorry I know this is hard...but you are doing everything you can....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I went through an d re reread the responses....He is so tiny...Karen is right no more than one to one and half oz's at a time..Whole milk..no replacer...Has he pooped...there is no mention if he has...


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I went through an d re reread the responses....He is so tiny...Karen is right no more than one to one and half oz's at a time..Whole milk..no replacer...Has he pooped...there is no mention if he has...


Yes he is pooing. Just about every time we feed him. Sometimes his poo is kinda solid, sometimes not so much. I put some pictures up to give you an idea of how he looks. Like I said earlier he acts all with lathargent (sp) head laying backward into his shoulder blades. This afternoon he was nothing like this. Kept trying to stand and rock on his hind legs. I don't know what took a turn for the worse, but it did. I've never raised anything, (but a dog and a husband lol) b4. So I really appreciate everyone's help and advice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pooping is good LOL...Ok..so did we talk about milk choice..sorry its been a long day lol..w=is he on moms milk..replacer or cows?

OK..I saw...you have kid milk..so replacer? right. Lets get him off that...his next milk feeding do 1/2 whole milk..1/2 replacer for 1 oz total...do this a few bottles...then tomorrow..give a bit more milk than replacer until he is on full cows milk......


----------



## julibean (Feb 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> pooping is good LOL...Ok..so did we talk about milk choice..sorry its been a long day lol..w=is he on moms milk..replacer or cows?
> 
> OK..I saw...you have kid milk..so replacer? right. Lets get him off that...his next milk feeding do 1/2 whole milk..1/2 replacer for 1 oz total...do this a few bottles...then tomorrow..give a bit more milk than replacer until he is on full cows milk......


Sry to say he passed in the night. Thanks for all your help. I will continue to stay with this site. I will be sad for a few days but all will pass with time. Hugs to you all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Im really sorry :hug: the hardest part of raising goats is when there are things outside our control. I had one like yours, he was everything I wanted! but sadly he didnt make it even 24 hours, I ached inside for a while, wondering if I did everything. The worst part was telling my vet not to come the next day as planned because he didnt make it :tears:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry....It is sad...Thank you for working so hard to make him comfortable and fighting to help him get well...sometimes they just do not have the strength in themselves to continue fighting along with you...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost him  Sometimes there is just nothing you can do 
We had a doe abote twins and one was dead, the other alive, but barely. We got her going, but she only lived 12 hours and passed in her sleep. There is nothing more heartbreaking than seeing a baby animal in a situation where you can not help it & save it.

Definitely stick around, especially if you plan to raise goats. There is so much to learn here


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are such a good person for taking such good care of him.


----------

